# الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء ( مز 23: 1 )



## ava_kirolos_son (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يُشَبَّه الرب يسوع بالراعي، والمؤمن بالخروف.

كان داود راعياً لقطيع أبيه، واكتشف باختباراته الشخصية الصفات المطلوب توافرها في الراعي لتكون له الأهلية لذلك.

تعترض الطريق أخطار كثيرة:
اللص، والأجير، ثم الذئب بنوع خاص. فاللص يحاول أن يُفسد المرعى، فيأخذ كلمة الله من النفوس المحتاجة إليها، والذئب يحاول أن يُخيف الغنم، ولكن الراعي يحميها لأنه لكي يدوس كل قوة العدو، لم يحاربه فقط، بل بذل نفسه (ع11).

إن الراعي يرشد إلى الطريق نحو أفضل مرعى، وهو يحمي خروفه ولا يتركه أبداً. وإن مجرد قراءة للمزمور الثالث والعشرين تبين المودّة القائمة بين الخروف وراعيه الذي يعرفه جيداً.

الرب راعيّ: يعني الراعي لي أنا شخصياً

فلا يعوزني شيء: مش محتاج حاجه انا في ملء الشبع

في مراعِ خُضر يربضني: الهدوء والسلام في جو الاستقرار والشبع

إلى مياه الراحة يوردني: ضمان الإرشاد الحسن واكتشاف الأفضل

يرُّد نفسي: التعزية عندما أترنح بسبب نقائصي وضعفي، أو عندما أُصاب بجراح.

يهديني إلى سُبل البر من أجل اسمه: الطريق الأكيد الذي يحمي من الأخطار

أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي: حضور الرب المعزي حتى في أكثر اللحظات حزناً وألماً

عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني: الحماية في مسيري، والحماية من الأعداء

ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقيّ. مسحت بالدهن رأسي. كأسي ريا: القوة المتجددة حتى في مواجهة الأعداء

إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي: محبة الرب وأمانته التي لا تخطئ في كل لحظة من لحظات الحياة

وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام: رجاء المؤمن. مستقبل مضيء

ماذا يعوزني أكثر من رعاية ووعود راعٍ مثل هذا؟

معك لا اريد شيئا ... اليس لنا راع امين !!

+++ ​


----------



## إيليا موسى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

و في العهد الجديد أصبح السيد المسيح الراعي الصالح و هو دائما يبحث عن خرافه الضالة و يقيم عرسا على كل خروف ضال وجده


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء .. ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن رأسي كأسي ريا إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي وأسكن في بيت  الرب كل أيام حياتي - مز 23 : 1 و5 و6 - محطة الشبع الكامل والقناعة الكاملة والراحة الكاملة والإمداد الكامل والفرح الغامر ونهاية مطاف مجيدة.
ميرسى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

